# Ligue 1 2012/2013



## Tifo'o (11 Agosto 2012)

Seguiremo il cammino dei nostri due ex grandi giocatori T.Silva ed Ibrahimovic


----------



## herbertkilpin (28 Agosto 2012)

Fosse per me ve li restituirei senza problemi


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2012)

Alla prima vittoria il PSG non si fermerà più. E poi, piuttosto dei produttori di sapone....


----------



## Francy (28 Agosto 2012)

Spero in un golpe, soprattutto se targato Olympique Marseille. Non perchè la squadra mi stia particolarmente simpatica, ma perchè il PSG non deve vincere, meglio se ad opera dei rivali di sempre.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2012)

Il nome di QUELLA squadra in un forum del Milan dovrebbe essere censurato, identificato come parole volgari.


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Spero in un golpe, soprattutto se targato Olympique Marseille. Non perchè la squadra mi stia particolarmente simpatica, ma perchè il PSG non deve vincere, meglio se ad opera dei rivali di sempre.



Secondo me sperare che vinca il Marsiglia qualsiasi cosa in un forum del Milan è alquanto "curioso". L'odio per quelli la', in me, è al pari di quello che ho per Inter Napoli Juve e Verona.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Fosse per me ve li restituirei senza problemi


il primo lo riprenderei molto volentieri, il secondo no, solo perchè vorrei vedere il milan giocare in modo diverso


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Sinceramente non so se è peggio il Paris e i suoi tifosi o il Marsiglia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

anche io odio il Marsiglia, ma proprio non ce la faccio tifare PSG...tifare per quel traditore di Leonardo che si crede il numero 1 con 200 Milioni spesi in 1 anno...


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2012)

Bernard Tapie........


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so se è peggio il Paris e i suoi tifosi o il Marsiglia.



 E che ti ho fatto ? ? ?


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

Lo riscrivo anche qua', non perderanno manco una partita


----------



## almilan (29 Agosto 2012)

quando ci sarà il primo scontro diretto con una grande per il psg ???


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Già c'è stato con il Bordeaux ma credo che la prossima sia con il Lille.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

si la prossima contro il Lille


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Per altro salterà Ancelotti se perdiamo a Lille...


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

Non perderanno, dovrebbe esserci l'esordio di Thiago.


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non perderanno, dovrebbe esserci l'esordio di Thiago.



Mah.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (30 Agosto 2012)

[MENTION=63]herbertkilpin[/MENTION] ma tu tifi Psg o Milan? Non l'ho mai capito..


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

bravo carletto continua così ! ahahahahahahhaha


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> [MENTION=63]herbertkilpin[/MENTION] ma tu tifi Psg o Milan? Non l'ho mai capito..



Io sono cresciuto con tre grandi amori calcistici sviluppatisi nel giro di pochi anni: Milan (direi marzo 1982), Liverpool (1984), Psg (1983/4).


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> quando ci sarà il primo scontro diretto con una grande per il psg ???


Dipende delle squadre che incotreranno in champions league


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2012)

[MENTION=63]herbertkilpin[/MENTION] Te che sei ben informato sul calcio francese, ma che è successo al Lione?? A parte l'invecchiamento del gruppo, c'è stato un cambio societario per calare così?


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=63]herbertkilpin[/MENTION] Te che sei ben informato sul calcio francese, ma che è successo al Lione?? A parte l'invecchiamento del gruppo, c'è stato un cambio societario per calare così?



Aulas si è stufato di spendere e punta sui tanti giovani bravi che ha... E' un ottima squadra il Lyon.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (30 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Io sono cresciuto con tre grandi amori calcistici sviluppatisi nel giro di pochi anni: Milan (direi marzo 1982), Liverpool (1984), Psg (1983/4).



Quindi, per farla breve, tra le tre chi tifi di più? Ci sarà una squadra del cuore..


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Quindi, per farla breve, tra le tre chi tifi di più? Ci sarà una squadra del cuore..



Essendo tutte e tre gestite al contrario di come le gestirei io... tifo le tre maglie in egualmisura. Per me il Liverpool dovrebbe essere di proprietà dei tifosi o di gente di Liverpool, il PSG dei tifosi o di gente di Parigi, il Milan dovrebbe essere in mano ad un presidente almeno onesto.


----------



## Sindaco (30 Agosto 2012)

Comunque, per il sol fatto che il PSG abbia comprato a destra e a manca, e in particolare a casa nostra, il topic Ligue 1 stacca già le altre competizioni per 3 pagine a 1: potere dei soldi


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Comunque, per il sol fatto che il PSG abbia comprato a destra e a manca, e in particolare a casa nostra, il topic Ligue 1 stacca già le altre competizioni per 3 pagine a 1: potere dei soldi



Infatti, era molto piu figo prima quando non ci considerava nessuno e non c'era zingari a Parigi


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Essendo tutte e tre gestite al contrario di come le gestirei io... tifo le tre maglie in egualmisura. Per me il Liverpool dovrebbe essere di proprietà dei tifosi o di gente di Liverpool, il PSG dei tifosi o di gente di Parigi, il Milan dovrebbe essere in mano ad un presidente almeno onesto.



Scusa se ti faccio anch'io una domanda,ma la notta di Istanbul 2005 per chi patteggiavi???


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Scusa se ti faccio anch'io una domanda,ma la notta di Istanbul 2005 per chi patteggiavi???



Nessuno. Mi pare l'ho già detto sul vecchio forum secoli fa.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Nessuno. Mi pare l'ho già detto sul vecchio forum secoli fa.



Sono iscritto da neanche 1 anno,quindi non ho letto i post nel forum precedente.Grazie lo stesso!


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono iscritto da neanche 1 anno,quindi non ho letto i post nel forum precedente.Grazie lo stesso!



Scusami tu


----------



## sheva90 (31 Agosto 2012)

Mi spiace solo per Carletto, ma dopo quest'estate odio il PSG con tutto me stesso.


----------



## herbertkilpin (31 Agosto 2012)

Tanti nemici tanto onore


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

sta giornata con chi gioca e dove si può vedere?


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Thiago silva salta un'altra partita per uh piccolo problema fisico. Se anche stavolta abbiamo dato via un giocatore che non si ripeterà sugli stessi livelli del Milan allora davvero qualunque campione lascia il Milan e' spacciato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sta giornata con chi gioca e dove si può vedere?



Lille-Psg domani alle 21, Sportitalia la fa vede


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Mah,vediamo se la vincono una benedetta partita!


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

ci pensa ibra sta giornata...thiago intanto non ha ancora giocato una partita!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Successo del Lione che nell'anticipo della quarta giornata di Ligue 1 ha avuto la meglio del Valenciennes

Lione-Valenciennes 3-2
Gil C. 12' pt (V), Bastos M. 18' pt (L), Gomis B. 21' pt (L), Grenier C. 21' st (L),
Pujol G. 31' st (V)


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bastos terzo gol consecutivo


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Settembre 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Tanti nemici tanto onore



Ben detto Frate'


----------



## yelle (2 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ci pensa ibra sta giornata...thiago intanto non ha ancora giocato una partita!!


sì, ma infatti, che palle.
Prima era il contratto, ora un problema fisico... la prima quando la gioca, a Natale?


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> sì, ma infatti, che palle.
> Prima era il contratto, ora un problema fisico... la prima quando la gioca, a Natale?



Non hanno iniziato così anche Sheva e Kakà quando sono andati via?XD


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Bastos terzo gol consecutivo



Io l'avrei preso,sarebbe tornato utile,costava poco ed aveva il passaporto francese.Ma quando non vuoi cacciare 1 euro i risultati sono questi!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Marsiglia 4 vittorie su 4 partite.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Lille-Psg 1-2 doppietta di Ibra


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

finalmente ne han vinta una


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Mi ri-quoto da solo, non ne perderanno uno


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Inizia la striscia di vittorie consecutive del PSG


----------



## almilan (2 Settembre 2012)

possono perderla solo loro questa ligue 1


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Quarto goal in 4 partite di Ibra, se decide di giocare lui il PSG vince.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

Il Marsiglia continua la sua corsa a punteggio pieno con quattro vittorie su quattro partite. Segue a ruota a dieci punti solo il Lione, che vince soffrendo per 3 a 2 contro il Valenciennes prendendosi il secondo posto. Si ritrova anche il Montpellier, vincendo la prima partita della stagione per 3-1 contro il Sochaux che ancora non ha fatto un punto in campionato. Il Lorient supera il Nancy con un secco 3-0, stesso risultato del Saint Etienne in casa del Bastia. Vince finalmente anche il Psg, a decidere la partita ci pensa il solito Ibrahimovic con una doppietta. La squadra di Ancelotti torna in corsa alla quarta giornata e d'ora in avanti potrebbe diventare diffile fermarla, vedendo la sua campagna acquisti. Ecco tutti i risultati della giornata:

Lione-Valenciennes 3-2
Gil C. 12' pt (V), Bastos M. 18' pt (L), Gomis B. 21' pt (L), Grenier C. 21' st (L),
Pujol G. 31' st (V)

Ajaccio-Evian 2-0
Diawara 20' pt (A), Cavalli 42' pt (A)

Bastia-St. Etienne 0-3
Cohade 11' pt (E) Aubameyang 26' pt (E), Guilavogui 44' st (E)

Brest-Troyes 2-1
Ben Basat 11' pt (B), Obbadi 21' st (T), Dernis 49' st (B)

Lorient-Nancy 3-0
Giuly 20' pt (L) Konè 35' pt (L) Traorè 40' st (L)

Sochaux-Montpellier 1-3
Belhanda 16' pt (M), Herrera 13' st (M), Privat 18' st (S), Cabella 33' st (M),

Tolosa-Stade Reims 1-1
Abdennour aut. 11' st (T), Ben Yedder 44' st (T)

Bordeaux-Nizza 1-1
Saivet 41' st (B), Traorè 47' st (N)

Marsiglia-Rennes 3-1
Morel 35' pt (M), Feret 12' st (R), Gignac 38' st (M), Danze aut. 49' st (R)

Lille-Psg 1-2
1' pt, 21' pt Ibrahimovic (P), 12' pt Chedjou (L)


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

non ci sono limiti alla quantità di gol che ibra può segnare in quel campionato di dilettanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2012)

ogni volta che vedo Ibra in quel Campionato scoppio a ridere...i difensori non sanno proprio come fermarlo
il PSG ha segnato 4 gol, 4 gol di Ibra...finalmente ne hanno vinta una


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Ibrino ne ha messi altri 2.Mi sa che arriva a 40 gol a fine campionato!


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (3 Settembre 2012)

La serie a invece pullula di fuoriclasse...


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Quarto goal in 4 partite di Ibra, se decide di giocare lui il PSG vince.



No ne ha giocate 3, una l'ha saltata per un problemino fisico.

Comunque anche io credo che farà 40 gol, o forse più.


----------



## herbertkilpin (3 Settembre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Ben detto Frate'



Amico


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Settembre 2012)

gran bel gol l'ultimo!troppo forte ibra..manca!


----------



## herbertkilpin (3 Settembre 2012)

Comunque, giusto per la cronaca, dei quattro goals che ha segnato sino ad ora forse il goal del 1-2 con il Lorient puo' essere una "sua invenzione". I due goals di ieri sono la finalizzazione di splendide giocate altrui. Che è diverso.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Ibrahimovic in Francia gioca bendato.
Ne fa almeno 30 in campionato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Settembre 2012)

vince le partite da solo.Pensare che glielo abbiamo rifilato noi...cmq speriamo il marsiglia tenga botta .Se leotardo fallisse miseramente godrei un sacco.


----------



## ReyMilan (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic in Francia gioca bendato.
> Ne fa almeno 30 in campionato.



Anche di più...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

per poco non prendevano Real e City in Champions...andavano fuori subito ai gironi


----------



## Marilson (4 Settembre 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Comunque, giusto per la cronaca, dei quattro goals che ha segnato sino ad ora forse il goal del 1-2 con il Lorient puo' essere una "sua invenzione". I due goals di ieri sono la finalizzazione di splendide giocate altrui. Che è diverso.



ricordati che c'è gente che non finalizza neanche lo ******* che sta cagando la mattina quando ha lo stimolo giusto dopo il caffe' (ogni riferimento a robinho è puramente casuale  )


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ricordati che c'è gente che non finalizza neanche lo ******* che sta cagando la mattina quando ha lo stimolo giusto dopo il caffe' (ogni riferimento a robinho è puramente casuale  )



robinho è uno che segna, non iniziamo a dire che è uno che non segna mai, perchè quelli sono altri giocatori, il suo problema è che deve fare anche i gol facili, non può sbagliarli ha fatto sempre 24 gol in due anni col milan


----------



## 2515 (12 Settembre 2012)

Thiago ha fatto allenamento col PSG e poi è uscito perché ha avuto male.XD


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Thiago ha fatto allenamento col PSG e poi è uscito perché ha avuto male.XD



non a caso ha passato 4 giorni a milanello per la fisioterapia


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Thiago ha fatto allenamento col PSG e poi è uscito perché ha avuto male.XD



incredibile.  

sabotaggio da parte di tognaccini.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Thiago ha fatto allenamento col PSG e poi è uscito perché ha avuto male.XD



si sta risparmiando per i mondiali...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ibra ancora in gol contro il tolosa(69' minuto,gol del 2-0)!


----------



## pennyhill (14 Settembre 2012)

PSG [2:0] Tolosa
38'[1-0] Pastore
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtm0lu_14-09-2012-psg-toulouse-fc_sport
69' [2-0] Ibrahimovic
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtm10e_14-09-2012-psg-toulouse-fc_sport

Reims [3:1] Montpellier
38'[1-0] Diego
55'[1-1] Cabella
70'[2-1] Glombard
86'[3-1] Courtet


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia Ibra...5 gol in 4 partite


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2012)

il Montpellier quest'anno vuol vincere il campionato al contrario... meno male che non abbiamo strapagato Yanga-Mbiwa...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Ibra la Ligue 1 se la mangia da solo


----------



## pennyhill (15 Settembre 2012)

'Azzo guardi? 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Ibrahimovic è quasi sprecato in quel campionato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

ibra già segna ovunque poi va in un campionato scarsissimo ci credo che segna un sacco


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Settembre 2012)

Devono solo carburare, non penso che sia in discussione la vittoria del campionato.

Ibra quest'anno potrebbe vincere la scarpa d'oro.


----------



## Sesfips (15 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Devono solo carburare, non penso che sia in discussione la vittoria del campionato.
> 
> Ibra quest'anno potrebbe vincere la scarpa d'oro.



Quoto.
In questo campionato Ibra farà sicuramente una valanga di gol.


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ibra può arrivare a Messi quest'anno?


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Il PSG comunque [secondo me eh] sarà la vera sorpresa della Champions.

In campionato, non penso ci siano dubbi, questi ad aprile han già vinto tutto. Campionato e coppe nazionali.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

il Marsiglia fa 5 su 5


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2012)

Domani il PSG è di scena a Bastia


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2012)

_El segna semper lu_


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

evvai oggi gioca alle 17:00 e me la posso vedere


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Settembre 2012)

mi perderò il prmo tempo


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Il PSG comunque [secondo me eh] sarà la vera sorpresa della Champions.
> 
> In campionato, non penso ci siano dubbi, questi ad aprile han già vinto tutto. Campionato e coppe nazionali.



Campionato alla lunga probabilmente sì, in Coppa di Francia magari Ancelotti si impegnerà a uscire subito come faceva con noi.
In champions secondo me sorpresa mica tanto, nel senso che se andasse bene comunque non sarebbe una cosa così inaspettata vista la campagna acquisti... un po' forse lo sarebbe per il fatto che nel girone ha Real e City.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

per me per poter essere definita sorpresa in champions deve arrivare come minimo in semifinale...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

il PSG è nettamente inferiore a Real-Bayern-City-Barca (che metto al 4 posto quest'anno)


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il PSG è nettamente inferiore a Real-Bayern-City-Barca (che metto al 4 posto quest'anno)



il barca è ancora nettamente superiore a tutti sulla carta!!parte da favorito ma credo possa essere l'anno giusto per il real ma non sono da escludere sorprese


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il barca è ancora nettamente superiore a tutti sulla carta!!parte da favorito ma credo possa essere l'anno giusto per il real ma non sono da escludere sorprese



sulla carta hai ragione, ma le altre 3 hanno più voglia di vincere la Champions (soprattutto Real e Bayern che non la vincono da 10 anni)


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

no ma il montepelle e molto forte


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sulla carta hai ragione, ma le altre 3 hanno più voglia di vincere la Champions (soprattutto Real e Bayern che non la vincono da 10 anni)



Secondo me il Real vincerà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

Menez...PSG già vince


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

gol di menez su grande assist di ibra


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2012)

Assist Ibra


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

A dicembre possono anche consegnargli la coppa


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia ibra!!oltre al gran gol ogni volta che tocca palla fa quello che vuole!!fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mamma mia ibra!!oltre al gran gol ogni volta che tocca palla fa quello che vuole!!fenomeno


Lo faceva qua, figuriamoci in Francia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

grandissimo anche verratti comunque..thiago si puó anche sedere volendo


----------



## almilan (22 Settembre 2012)

ancora ibra...doppietta.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Farà tipo 35 gol in Francia


----------



## Marilson (22 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Farà tipo 35 gol in Francia



siamo ancora a settembre ed è già quasi a 10 gol stagionali. Stai scherzando spero


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> siamo ancora a settembre ed è già quasi a 10 gol stagionali. Stai scherzando spero



Non volevo esagerare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

credo che può superare il Record di Skoblar 44 gol in Campionato


----------



## pennyhill (22 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> credo che può superare il Record di Skoblar 44 gol in Campionato



Il record di Skoblar resisterà. 

Stagione 1970/71, ben 44 gol in 36 partite, senza calci di rigore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il record di Skoblar resisterà.
> 
> Stagione 1970/71, ben 44 gol in 36 partite, senza calci di rigore.



non lo so...se Ibra non fa ******* e gioca almeno 35 partite può anche superarlo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

che spreco vedere ibra in quel campionato 7 gol in 5 partite


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

Grande Zlatan 

Passeggiata di salute per il PSG


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Campionato alla lunga probabilmente sì, in Coppa di Francia magari Ancelotti si impegnerà a uscire subito come faceva con noi.
> In champions secondo me sorpresa mica tanto, nel senso che se andasse bene comunque non sarebbe una cosa così inaspettata vista la campagna acquisti... un po' forse lo sarebbe per il fatto che nel girone ha Real e City.



No Radu spe, il PSG non ha City e Real nel girone


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> No Radu spe, il PSG non ha City e Real nel girone



hai ragione, sono io che son *************    (mi ricordavo che le due citate si eran beccate una terza fortina, ma era il Borussia)


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> hai ragione, sono io che son *************    (mi ricordavo che le due citate si eran beccate una terza fortina, ma era il Borussia)



Real
City
Borussia
Ajax

Girone di ferro


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2012)

che invidia vedere un ibra così. 

tra lui e thiago non so chi mi manca di più.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Ibrino.........


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno con Ibra e Thiago più un paio di innesti saremmo ora a punteggio pieno e non avremmo di sti problemi, mannaggia a tutti.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (24 Settembre 2012)

Verratti sempre più protagonista.
Altro assist fantastico, poi non butta mai via un pallone.
Il Psg piano piano sta diventando una squadra.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (25 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me il Campionato Francese lo vincono alla grande.. La Coppa Campioni non arriveranno piu lontano degli ottavi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Settembre 2012)

Intanto il PSG è ancora dietro, e non di poco!


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Verratti sempre più protagonista.
> Altro assist fantastico, poi non butta mai via un pallone.
> Il Psg piano piano sta diventando una squadra.


Concordo, hanno un gioco non il classico lancio su Ibra. E con tutto ciò Ibra è capocannoniere.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Settembre 2012)

....questo xkè loro hanno un allenatore...pochi *****...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

bhè oggi gameiro ha dimostrato il suo valore,con l'arrivo di lucas a gennaio,la situazione più plausibile delle cessioni mi sembra a questo punto nenè e hoarou


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Ottobre 2012)

Doppietta di Gameiro, io c'ero . :ave :ave
Sono molto ma molto contento per Kevin.
Hoarou io lo terrei perchè, per kg e cm, e l'unico possibile sostituto di Ibra, fatte le debite proporzioni ovviamente.
Domenica primo esame di maturità, bisogna vincere a Marsiglia, sono curioso di vedere come si comporteranno.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

E intanto il PSG rosica 3 punti al Marsiglia e domenica scontro diretto!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Ottobre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Doppietta di Gameiro, io c'ero . :ave :ave
> Sono molto ma molto contento per Kevin.
> Hoarou io lo terrei perchè, per kg e cm, e l'unico possibile sostituto di Ibra, fatte le debite proporzioni ovviamente.
> Domenica primo esame di maturità, bisogna vincere a Marsiglia, sono curioso di vedere come si comporteranno.



hai ragione,ma attualmente come valore dei giocatori,gli unici cedibili sono loro 2,a meno di una clamorosa cesione di menez o lavezzi,ma sul primo è molto considerato da allenatore e ambiente a quanto ho capito e sul secondo penso che non vogliano bocciare subito un investimento da 30 milioni di euro


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (2 Ottobre 2012)

Io opterei per Nenè, anche perchè alla lunga, se resta in panchina , finirà per creare casino.
Lavezzi non era da prendere per me.

Sono molto curioso di vedere che ruolo si ritaglierà alla fine Rabiot, mi sembra un prospetto davvero molto interessante


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spero vinca il PSG! Solo perchè lo allena Carletto!


----------



## pennyhill (7 Ottobre 2012)

OLYMPIQUE DE MARSEILLE : Mandanda (c) - Abdallah, Nkoulou, Fanni, Morel - Cheyrou, Kaboré, Amalfitano, Valbuena, A.Ayew - Gignac.

Remplaçants : Bracigliano, Lucas Mendes, M'Bow, Abdullah, J.Ayew, Remy, Raspentino.

PARIS SAINT-GERMAIN : Sirigu - Jallet (c), Thiago Silva, Alex , Maxwell - Chantôme, Verratti, Matuidi, Pastore - Ibrahimovic, Ménez.

Remplaçants : Douchez, Camara, Armand, Van der Wiel, Sissoko, Nene, Gameiro.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ok ..ti vedi questa ?


----------



## pennyhill (7 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ok ..ti vedi questa ?



La tentazione è forte.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Come se non si sapesse chi la spuntera'


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Ottobre 2012)

Il PSG ha già fallito clamorosamente.

Doveva fare punteggio pieno e stare in testa dalla prima all'ultima giornata


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che squadra di falliti, pieni di soldi tanto, alla fine chi se ne frega no?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

[video]http://rutube.ru/video/05495a91b4292ebd8e5a2a0227101bf0/#.UHLC8lF4Ndg[/video]


Mado' Ibrino è un portento.Pero' comunque senza di lui giochiamo meglio!


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (8 Ottobre 2012)

Primo esame fallito.
Il Marsiglia la settimana prima era stato preso a pallonate a Valenciennes, dopo l'uno -due di Ibra stavano vacillando, era il momento di colpire ed invece hanno subito un goal stupido.
Non mi è piaciuto molto l'atteggiamento, volevo una squadra più cattiva.
Restiamo a -3, ma siamo solo all'inizio.
Tra pochi giorni rivincita in coppa, questa volta al Parc.

Altre due perle di Zlatan.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Primo esame fallito.
> Il Marsiglia la settimana prima era stato preso a pallonate a Valenciennes, dopo l'uno -due di Ibra stavano vacillando, era il momento di colpire ed invece hanno subito un goal stupido.
> Non mi è piaciuto molto l'atteggiamento, volevo una squadra più cattiva.
> Restiamo a -3, ma siamo solo all'inizio.
> ...



Era meglio se fosse rimasto nella tua squadra "italiana"!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Ottobre 2012)

ma tanto la vinceranno la Ligue 1...sennò sarebbe lo scandalo calcistico del secolo


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

la squadra per vincere la ligue1 in carrozza ce l'hanno..in champions non possono dire la loro..per me il milan dell'anno scorso è molto più forte di questo paris saint germain anche se i 2 giocatori chiave sono gli stessi!!
noi avevamo gente di esperienza in campo internazionale come nesta,van bommel..il psg non ha ancora l'esperienza e la mentalità per vincere subito in europa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Ottobre 2012)

E' fantastica la noia con la quale gioca Ibrahimovic, si vede palesemente che al 50% vale da solo l'intero campionato 

Se lo vendono a Gennaio vince comunque il cannoniere


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Ottobre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' fantastica la noia con la quale gioca Ibrahimovic, si vede palesemente che al 50% vale da solo l'intero campionato
> 
> Se lo vendono a Gennaio vince comunque il cannoniere



Chissà che soddisfazione per i tifosi del psg "vincere" con ibra.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Chissà che soddisfazione per i tifosi del psg "vincere" con ibra.



a me non me ne importerebbe nulla!!!l'importante è che mi fa vincere e godere!!!


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a me non me ne importerebbe nulla!!!l'importante è che mi fa vincere e godere!!!



Certo, per te il resto non conta, per altri, si.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

A me sa che Ibrino,non dico ora,ma anche l'anno prossimo,se si riducesse un po' gli emolumenti,possa realmente tornare.E' una sensazione!


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Certo, per te il resto non conta, per altri, si.



cosa vorresti dire scusa??
preferiresti perdere giocando bene a vincere giocando male??


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosa vorresti dire scusa??
> preferiresti perdere giocando bene a vincere giocando male??



Il mio non è un discorso di gioco. E' un discorso di idee, di principi, di valori, di passione.


----------



## yelle (18 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Il mio non è un discorso di gioco. E' un discorso di idee, di principi, di valori, di passione.


massì, infatti, meglio giocare e vincere con Boat- oh, wait.








Anticipazione (Spoiler)



con tutto il rispetto per le tue idee, la mia voleva essere solo una battuta


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Il mio non è un discorso di gioco. E' un discorso di idee, di principi, di valori, di passione.



Mado' Heis,me sembri un filosofo.Te la canti e te la suoni da solo!


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Ottobre 2012)

Solo perchè un gruppetto su un forum non la pensa come me non significa che io sia nel torto caro Andreas  Pensaci.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



yelle ha scritto:


> massì, infatti, meglio giocare e vincere con Boat- oh, wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sono uno dei più grandi detrattori di boateng.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Solo perchè un gruppetto su un forum non la pensa come me non significa che io sia nel torto caro Andreas  Pensaci.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Beh,sempre un filosofo rimanI e poi credo non sia un gruppetto,ma un gruppone!


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Ottobre 2012)

almeno ci fosse ibra adesso al milan!!!!!sai cosa me ne frega dei valori e di tutte le altre menate!!!di bandiere non ce ne sono più e di valori nel calcio nemmeno...il calcio moderno si è portato via tutto!!!quindi ben venga avere uno come ibra in squadra che comunque dà tutto per farti vincere


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> almeno ci fosse ibra adesso al milan!!!!!sai cosa me ne frega dei valori e di tutte le altre menate!!!di bandiere non ce ne sono più e di valori nel calcio nemmeno...il calcio moderno si è portato via tutto!!!quindi ben venga avere uno come ibra in squadra che comunque dà tutto per farti vincere



Bel discorso. I valori cessano nel momento in cui nessuno crede più in loro. Quel momento per fortuna non è ancora arrivato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Bel discorso. I valori cessano nel momento in cui nessuno crede più in loro. Quel momento per fortuna non è ancora arrivato.



non sono di certo io a cambiare le cose!!e quel momento non sarà ancora arrivato ma manca poco...continuate a non andare allo stadio,a guardare le partite davanti alla televisione...il calcio sta morendo e uno dei motivi principali è proprio questo!


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Ottobre 2012)

Parli e la fai facile tu. Di dove sei ? Sai che c'è gente in italia che tifa milan ma non può andare a milano perchè non ci abita e vive a molti km ? Mi paghi tu benzina, biglietto ecc. in questo periodo di crisi ? Sono discorsi qualunquistici i tuoi. Inoltre, meglio i tifosi che guardano dietro la TV che l'attuale curva, schiava della dirigenza e poi e poi e poi. Qualcuno diceva "sii tu il cambiamento che vuoi per il mondo" Se tutti ragionassero come te...... ma per fortuna non è cosi. Ci sono valori che vanno oltre, valori che LA FOSSA condivideva.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

P.s. Il calcio muore per via della gente che non va allo stadio ? Con i biglietti che costrano cifre folli in un momento di crisi come questo, con gli stadi che sono fatiscenti e scomodi, molti privi di protezione dalla pioggia o dalla neve, con gli steward che sono li per bellezza e in caso di violenze (frequenti) non fanno niente a proposito ? DOvrei andare allo stadio con la famiglia, in QUESTI stadi italiani, con QUESTA gente e QUESTA filosofia ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Parli e la fai facile tu. Di dove sei ? Sai che c'è gente in italia che tifa milan ma non può andare a milano perchè non ci abita e vive a molti km ? Mi paghi tu benzina, biglietto ecc. in questo periodo di crisi ? Sono discorsi qualunquistici i tuoi. Inoltre, meglio i tifosi che guardano dietro la TV che l'attuale curva, schiava della dirigenza e poi e poi e poi. Qualcuno diceva "sii tu il cambiamento che vuoi per il mondo" Se tutti ragionassero come te...... ma per fortuna non è cosi. Ci sono valori che vanno oltre, valori che LA FOSSA condivideva.


mi ero promesso di non parlare più di curva e robe analoghe quindi preferisco lasciare perdere...non ho voglia di discutere con gente che parla di curva sud,fossa etc senza esserci mai stato e senza conoscere le cose


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Ottobre 2012)

La fossa la conosco, fidati  La curva di ora idem, ma per esperienze indirette. E si vede anche in ciò che fa, ciò che propone, ciò che dice. La differenza con la fossa è evidente, in negativo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> La fossa la conosco, fidati  La curva di ora idem, ma per esperienze indirette. E si vede anche in ciò che fa, ciò che propone, ciò che dice. La differenza con la fossa è evidente, in negativo.



ma perchè bisogna paragonare la fossa con la curva di adesso?!?!
le cose sono cambiate,i tempi sono cambiati!!!
per curiosità,cosa sono le cose che la curva di adesso fa,propone e dice che non vanno e quali sono le differenze sostanziali con la fossa??


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Ottobre 2012)

Devo elencartele veramente ??? Poi mi bannerebbero, preferisco evitare ma sono cose PALESI. Stili di vivere il calcio, il milan, la vita in curva completamente differenti. LA GENTE, completamente differente. In tutti i sensi. Lasciamo stare dai, tu pensala come vuoi, pensa che sono un occasionale perchè non vengo allo stadio, tieniti ibra e io mi tengo le mie idee.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Devo elencartele veramente ??? Poi mi bannerebbero, preferisco evitare ma sono cose PALESI. Stili di vivere il calcio, il milan, la vita in curva completamente differenti. LA GENTE, completamente differente. In tutti i sensi. Lasciamo stare dai, tu pensala come vuoi, pensa che sono un occasionale perchè non vengo allo stadio, tieniti ibra e io mi tengo le mie idee.



stili di vivere il calcio e la curva???se il calcio fosse quello di una volta ci sarebbe ancora la fossa


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Ottobre 2012)

Appunto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Appunto.



appunto!!!fosse per me le cose sarebbero come una volta...


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> appunto!!!fosse per me le cose sarebbero come una volta...



Ecco su questo sono d'accordo. E allora perchè fregarsene di certi valori ? Anche se ormai sono quasi scomparsi, purtroppo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ecco su questo sono d'accordo. E allora perchè fregarsene di certi valori ? Anche se ormai sono quasi scomparsi, purtroppo.


ma cosa centra ibra con questi valori??nulla!!!se dovessimo basarci su quello allora il calcio non esisterebbe più..di giocatori attaccati alla maglia non ce ne sono più...ZERO!!ovviamente a parte quelli della vecchia generazione


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

però decidetevi..non si può avere la fossa e non avere fumogeni,tamburi e scontri...le 2 cose vanno di pari passo!!


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sono due discorsi diversi per i quali bisognerebbe fare due discorsi a parte, troppo lunghi e complessi.

Cosa c'entra ibra ? Lui rappresenta tutto ciò che va contro ai valori di cui sto parlando. Permetti che piu lontano sta dal milan e piu io godo ? O devo assuefarmi ai nuovi valori del calcio moderno solo perchè "va cosi adesso" ? 

Poi ripeto, non ha senso anche paragonare la Fossa con questa curva. Nessun senso proprio. E non parlarmi di fumogeni e tamburi che è un discorso che più superficiale-marginale non si può e lo sai bene.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Sono due discorsi diversi per i quali bisognerebbe fare due discorsi a parte, troppo lunghi e complessi.
> 
> Cosa c'entra ibra ? Lui rappresenta tutto ciò che va contro ai valori di cui sto parlando. Permetti che piu lontano sta dal milan e piu io godo ? O devo assuefarmi ai nuovi valori del calcio moderno solo perchè "va cosi adesso" ?
> 
> Poi ripeto, non ha senso anche paragonare la Fossa con questa curva. Nessun senso proprio. E non parlarmi di fumogeni e tamburi che è un discorso che più superficiale-marginale non si può e lo sai bene.



il mio riferimento a fumogeni e tamburi non era una provocazione per te...era per quelli che rivogliono la fossa ma allo stesso tempo dicono ultras nelle galere,cosa ve ne fate dei tamburi e dei fumogeni etc...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2012)

in diretta su sportitalia PSG-Stade Reims...


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (20 Ottobre 2012)

Kevin


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2012)

vince ancora in psg!e indovinate chi avrà mai segnato!!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> vince ancora in psg!e indovinate chi avrà mai segnato!!



Ibrino,quanto ci manchi!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2012)

espulso Ibra e PSG sconfitto... godo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

ibra se non si fa espellere una volta a stagione non e contento, cmq godo per leonardo e non solo u.u


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Novembre 2012)

Badò  Onnipotente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Novembre 2012)

Non so come possa il portiere essere ancora vivo


----------



## Pedrosa (4 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me il portiere sta ancora cercando il suo intestino in campo


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

Montpellier - PSG 0-1 

il psg in 10 uomini dal 9' minuto lol. Eurogol di Maxwell, pallonetto nell'incrocio dal limite dell'area.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (11 Novembre 2012)

intanto 1-1 psg montpellier con 1 espulso a testa

vuoi vedere che i parigini vincono un *** anche quest'anno.. questi arabi sono dei fail pazzeschi


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Novembre 2012)

Tante grazie al PSG che mi ha fatto perdere 190 euro.....


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2012)

mancava ibra e ovviamente quegli incapaci non vincono.


----------



## Francy (17 Novembre 2012)

PSG-Rennes 1-2, Rennes in nove per molto tempo, Ndyiaye fenomenale. Il PSG frana senza Ibrahimovic. Il Mortazza perde ancora in casa. Per le sconfitte del PSG mi spiace solamente per Carletto, Thaigo e Ibra, ma spero vivamente non vincano nulla nemmeno quest'anno, anche se, credo, non sarà possibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2012)

Come si fa a perdere in casa contro una squadra in nove?


----------



## Francy (17 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come si fa a perdere in casa contro una squadra in nove?



Con tanta sfortuna e trovando un secondo portiere senegalese (subentrato al primo dopo la sua espulsione al 20esimo del primo tempo) che non giocava da 4 anni in Ligue 1 (e, almeno così ha detto il telecronista, in questi 4 anni ha giocato quasi nulla anche da altre parti) che fa la partita della vita.
Si parla anche di più di un legno colpito dalla squadra di casa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

no ibra no party, manco in 11 contro 9 riescono a vincere , lavezzi mi sta deludendo anni luce quello di napoli secondo me, sirigu secondo me sul 2° gol errore un po suo si e buttato troppo tardi,discutibile il fatto di mandare verratti in tribuna


----------



## Hammer (17 Novembre 2012)

Non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Sono un grandissimo sostenitore di Carletto, ma è inaccettabile perdere una partita del genere. al netto di miracoli del portiere avversario.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Mortazza eroe!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mancava ibra e ovviamente quegli incapaci non vincono.



again


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

Hanno perso in 11 contro 9. Robe da Ancelotti!


----------



## pennyhill (17 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Con tanta sfortuna e trovando un secondo portiere senegalese (subentrato al primo dopo la sua espulsione al 20esimo del primo tempo) che non giocava da 4 anni in Ligue 1 (e, almeno così ha detto il telecronista, in questi 4 anni ha giocato quasi nulla anche da altre parti) che fa la partita della vita.
> *Si parla anche di più di un legno colpito dalla squadra di casa.*



Tre legni


----------



## Fry Rossonero (17 Novembre 2012)

shmadò questo Pe-Se-Ge 

non voglio che il M*rdiglia vinca la Ligue...

al momento:

23 PSG - Mars (gioca domani + 1 partita in meno)
22 St Et - Valenciennes - Lione - Rennes
21 Bordeaux


----------



## JoKeR (17 Novembre 2012)

Si può dire quello che si vuole ma la verità è una sola: 
Carletta Ancelotti è un allenatore sopravvalutatissimo.
Nell'ambiente Milan è innegabile che abbia vinto ma perchè si era creata un'alchimia particolare. E poteva vincere molto ma molto ma molto di più.
Per il resto è un allenatore ridicolo che non trasmette nulla di nulla in termini di carica alla squadra.
E poi un'ultima cosa a quelli che dicevano meglio cedere ibra che thiago.. Avete capito che Ibra vale tantissimo o no?


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Novembre 2012)

ma come si fa a perdere in casa contro una squadra in nove con lo squadrone che ha il psg anche senza ibra? 

cioè dai, ibra o non ibra, il psg in ligue1 ha una rosa 10 volte superiore a tutte le altre, che il campionato francese sia meglio di quello che si pensi?


----------



## Albijol (18 Novembre 2012)

Allora ricapitoliamo e aggiorniamo le grandi imprese di Carletto:

l'unico con zero scudetti con la Juve del ladro Moggi
la fatal Perugia
il fatal Manchester...da 2 a zero a 2 a 3 in Champions
col Milan, una delle squadre più forti di tutti i tempi uno scudetto in otto anni
La Coruna 4-1 andata, 0-4 ritorno
Instanbul, una cosa mai riuscita a nessuno nella storia
viene ingaggiato dal Chelsea espressamente per vincere la Champions, viene cacciato a calci nel sedere dopo figure barbine e l'anno dopo Don Babbeo la vince
Psg, viene ingaggiato a campionato in corsa con la squadra PRIMA in classifica e riesce a fare il miracolo di arrivare secondo dietro una squadra che non aveva mai vinto un campionato in vita sua
L'ultima: riesce a perdere una partita in 11 contro NOVE contro delle renne!!!

No ma Carletto è un grande allenatore eh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Novembre 2012)

che pena sto psg...carletto mio che figure che fai


----------



## Hammer (18 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> cioè dai, ibra o non ibra, il psg in ligue1 *ha una rosa 10 volte superiore a tutte le altre*, che il campionato francese sia meglio di quello che si pensi?



Sicuro? Secondo me c'è un'altra spiegazione: Carletto non sta per nulla facendo quello che dovrebbe fare


----------



## Albijol (19 Novembre 2012)

LOL ma adesso sono terzi!!! Vai Carlè, con te nulla è impossibile


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Secondo me c'è un'altra spiegazione: Carletto non sta per nulla facendo quello che dovrebbe fare



coi soli ibra e thiago vincevi in carrozza pure la serie A, a parte allegri  figuriamoci la ligue 1
oltre a loro aggiungici i vari lavezzi, pastore, gameiro, sakho, gente che sicumamente sono superiori al livello medio dei giocatori delle altre rose...


----------



## smallball (19 Novembre 2012)

la partita di sabato e' una figuraccia epica cosmica,ibra o non ibra,


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> coi soli ibra e thiago vincevi in carrozza pure la serie A, a parte allegri  figuriamoci la ligue 1
> oltre a loro aggiungici i vari lavezzi, pastore, gameiro, sakho, gente che sicumamente sono superiori al livello medio dei giocatori delle altre rose...



La sboronaggine dei qatarioti ha reso il reparto offensivo potenzialmente devastante (proprio come dici tu), il resto boh. Cioè a centrocampo oltre a Verratti e Rabiot (che pur essendo 95 sta facendo non male) il resto mi sembra mediocre, in difesa se togli il sommo Thiago (e al massimo Sakho) idem. Poi oh magari vincono lo stesso, sta di fatto che se fossi un tifoso del psg non mi sentirei così tranquillo. Considerato che secondo me Ancelotti non è adeguato.


----------



## bmb (24 Novembre 2012)

Zeta punto ha fatto doppietta di gol e di assist. Oltre al fatto che poteva farne altri 2.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Novembre 2012)

Carletto sopravvalutatissimo, brrrrrrrrrrr.

Oggi han vinto passeggiando.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2012)

Mi fa quasi pena Ibra vederlo in quel campionato cosi ridicolo senza concorrenza


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2012)

4-1 del Lione sul Marsiglia. 

Il Lione sorpassa in classifica il PSG e prende la vetta della Ligue 1 con due punti di vantaggio su Ancelotti


----------



## Doctore (29 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi fa quasi pena Ibra vederlo in quel campionato cosi ridicolo senza concorrenza


Certo con i suoi 14 mil all anno...poverino


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

Altro Fail di Ancelotti (per il momento)


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

Gol di Ibra ma... 

Nizza - PSG: 2-1 

Manca poco alla fine


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2012)

ibra vicinissimo di nuovo al rosso diretto. 

sbrotfl, espulso matuidi come un pirlotto. 

altro fail di ancelotti.  ma come si fa....


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2012)

Cioe sono sotto di 5 punti dal lione? Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## iceman. (1 Dicembre 2012)

mamma mia


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2012)

godo poco poco u.u


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

Finita, Nizza batte PSG 2-1

PSG terzo in classifica a 5 punti dal Lione


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ibra punizione a 180 Km/h http://www.milanworld.net/nizza-psg-2-1-video-gol-e-highlights-vt2568.html#post71629


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

riescono a qualificarsi per la prox champions?


----------



## DannySa (1 Dicembre 2012)

Che fail continuo il Psg..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2012)

ahahahah ma dai questi senza Ibra lottavano per non retrocedere


----------



## Morghot (1 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia che goduria, l'unico dispiacere è per porcellotti ma per il resto


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Dicembre 2012)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che goduria, l'unico dispiacere è per porcellotti ma per il resto



MAMMA MIA cambia avatar pliz


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Dicembre 2012)

ibra segna sempre in francia 

ma thiago silva sta giocando? non lo si sente mai nominare


----------



## juventino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia che goduria divina. Alla faccia degli sceicchi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Dicembre 2012)

Thiago Silva non sta facendo affatto bene

PSG, uiui


----------



## Morghot (2 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> MAMMA MIA cambia avatar pliz


Ahahahah se me ne trovi uno in cui la bellezza del divino Constant sia ancora più evidente volentieri


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2012)

non esiste che ancelotti perda pure questo campionato


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

psg già in vantaggio 2-0 gol del solito ibra + assist per lavezzi che si e sbloccati viste le ultime reti, è pazzesco di come si diventi ibradipendenti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

ho visto l'ultima mezz'ora, partita che poteva finire benissimo 7-1...Ibra gol, palo, assist e c'è il suo zampino anche sull'altri 2 gol...campionato ridicolo

ecco il gol di Ibra


----------



## Le Professionnel (11 Dicembre 2012)

io ero al parc des princes...gran match

un saluto a tutti in particolare a rossonero non evoluto che come me condivide la passione per il PSG..io ero iscritto nel vecchio forum non so se ricorda


----------



## Ibracadabra (16 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi mi vedo PSG - Lione visto che non ho niente da fare

Forza Ibra


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Dicembre 2012)

brutto gesto di ibra ha messo la scarpa in faccia volontariamente a un avversario e sempre il solito ma gli e andata bene che l'arbitro non la vista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

Lione-Marsiglia-PSG 35 punti...Carletto ritorna primo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2012)

nonostante il vincitore sia scontato, follie di carletto a parte, bisogna dire che è il campionato europeo più combattuto fino ad ora con tre squadre a pari punti... 

in premier lo utd è a +6... in italia, germania e spagna tutto già finito


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (17 Dicembre 2012)

Le Professionnel ha scritto:


> io ero al parc des princes...gran match
> 
> un saluto a tutti in particolare a rossonero non evoluto che come me condivide la passione per il PSG..io ero iscritto nel vecchio forum non so se ricorda



Ciao, certo che mi ricordo, ricambio il saluto.

Blaise :ave :ave
E' forse il giocatore che è cresciuto di più rispetto la scorsa stagione.
Spero che dopo ieri Carletto abbia capito che Jallet è molto più forte di Van der Wiel....


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Ciao, certo che mi ricordo, ricambio il saluto.
> 
> Blaise :ave :ave
> E' forse il giocatore che è cresciuto di più rispetto la scorsa stagione.
> Spero che dopo ieri Carletto abbia capito che Jallet è molto più forte di Van der Wiel....




Sakho che fine ha fatto? Sbaglio o non gioca mai?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sakho che fine ha fatto? Sbaglio o non gioca mai?



Ieri era titolare.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ieri era titolare.



EPIC FAIL


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Dicembre 2012)

psg campione d'inverno


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Pensavo che fosse scarso, invece questo Jallet non è male.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Pensavo che fosse scarso, invece questo Jallet non è male.



quanti anni ha?

ha fatto un ottima impressione anche a me!

pastore inguardabile invece


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quanti anni ha?
> 
> ha fatto un ottima impressione anche a me!
> 
> pastore inguardabile invece



E' dell'83. Cioè non lo prenderei mai (e poi a lui ora come ora chi glielo fa fare a lasciare il PSG da titolare?!), però pensavo che fosse scarso ed invece è un buon terzino.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Gennaio 2013)

È arrivato il nuovo numero 10 del PSG.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

PSG _leggermente_ fortunato.


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Forza Lione.


----------



## BB7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultrafortuna del PSG... gol regolare annullato agli avversari + palo interno colpito nel finale


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (28 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> PSG _leggermente_ fortunato.



Faccio fatica a capire perchè Carletto escluda Verratti in favore di Thiago Motta...
Partendo dal presupposto che entrambi vengono sempre ammoniti, Marco in compenso ha più fantasia, più classe e può fare assist decisivi...
Mah...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2013)

il psg sta battendo il tolosa 4-0. 

ho appena scoperto (è entrato giusto adesso) che nel psg gioca un tizio di nome ANTOINE CONTE  

ma chi è ?


----------



## pennyhill (1 Febbraio 2013)

Continua l’imbattibilità di Sirigu. 

PSG 4-0 EVG
valenciennes 0-4 PSG
PSG 1-0 Lione
Brest 0-3 PSG
PSG 0-0 AJaccio
Bordeaux 0-1 PSG
PSG 1-0 Lille
Toulouse 0-4 PSG


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ibra 20 gol in 20 Partite


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque vorrei fare una considerazione.. il psg è diversissimo dal city. Entrabi petro-dollari pero il psg ha preso un'altra strada. Hanno preso un allenatore (Ancellotti) con una "mentalita" CL. Intendo che il mortadella ha un prestigio europpeo, hanno messo Leonardo che viene da una squadra (Milan) con un prestigio e mentalità da CL. Hanno preso Ibra, thaigo silva e lavezzi gente che ha giocato la CL a grandi livelli. Il risultato è quello che è. Sono arrivati primi nel girone e molto probabilmente andranno ai quarti.


Il city ha comprato un mucchio di giocatori che non hanno una mentalità da CL, hanno società che non sa com'è la CL, una allenatore che ha sempre fatto pena in quella competizione. Risultato hanno fatto pena per due anni consecutivi.


----------



## almilan (2 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Continua l’imbattibilità di Sirigu.
> 
> PSG 4-0 EVG
> valenciennes 0-4 PSG
> ...



e molte di queste (se non tutte) senza thiago lì davanti


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2013)

almilan ha scritto:


> e molte di queste (se non tutte) senza thiago lì davanti



Grazie Gallo che ce ne hai liberato


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

Lione sconfitto ad Ajaccio (due gol di Mutu  ), Marsiglia che perde in casa con il Nancy, quindi per la prima volta in stagione il PSG è solo in testa alla classifica.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Febbraio 2013)

PSG sconfitto 3-2 a Sochaux.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> PSG sconfitto 3-2 a Sochaux.



Altra sconfitta per il PSG, che resta comunque capolista, aspettando il risultato del Marsiglia di domani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Il Psg ha perso con il Reims in 10 che fenomeni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

se il Lione vince li raggiunge


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se il Lione vince li raggiunge



Giusto, volevo scrivere Lione.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ancelotti comunque ha perso il pelo ma non il vizio.. dopo o prima una partita di Champions Legue, quella di campionato viene preparate didastrosamente


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Se il Psg fosse allenato da un gatto o da un cane sarebbe minimo a +15 sulla seconda


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Di Aubameyang non si parla mai? 

15 gol e 6 assist in campionato.


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Io ho visto fino al gol regolare annullato a Ibra... però ho visto che gli altri hanno giocato in 10 a mezzora dalla fine


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se il Psg fosse allenato da un gatto o da un cane sarebbe minimo a +15 sulla seconda



Gigino Maifredi e Mauro Sandreani (giusto per nominare due allenatore ROTFL mondo) avrebbero già vinto lo scudetto matematicamente. Poi io ancora mi incavolo quanto sento che Ancelotti non ha colpe nelle disfatte assurde e di un campionato vinto su otto avendo a disposizione una delle squadre più forti di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Campagna acquisti ultramilionaria, strapotere economico assoluto, e rischiano di farsi agganciare a 10 giornate dalla fine. O sono in preda ad una serie interminabile di sfortune astrali, o (più probabilmente) Ancelotti non ci ha capito niente


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Lancio una provocazione, soprattutto a [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] che sembra seguire le vicende parigine (ma anche ad altri). 

Posto un gioco non propriamente di livello (e qui la colpa, ahimè, è di Carletto) ma non è che questo PSG è stato sopravvalutato un po' troppo? Cioè ci mancherebbe, dato il livello del campionato dovrebbero essere primi in carrozza, ma secondo me è una squadra fatta per lo più di giocatori sopravvalutati. Cioè leviamo Thiago Silva (che per altro è sempre rotto) e Ibra, ma il resto mi paiono scommesse (come Verratti), giocatori strapagati (Lucas, anche se non lo si può bocciare da subito, e Pastore) o sopravvalutati (Menez, Matuidi, Gameiro, Maxwell, Sakho, Van der Wiel, Chantome). Io ho questa impressione ed inoltre se non segna Ibra (anche ieri gol, regolare ed annullato) non segna mai nessuno.


----------



## rossovero (3 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione, soprattutto a [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] che sembra seguire le vicende parigine (ma anche ad altri).
> 
> Posto un gioco non propriamente di livello (e qui la colpa, ahimè, è di Carletto) ma non è che questo PSG è stato sopravvalutato un po' troppo? Cioè ci mancherebbe, dato il livello del campionato dovrebbero essere primi in carrozza, ma secondo me è una squadra fatta per lo più di giocatori sopravvalutati. Cioè leviamo *Thiago Silva (che per altro è sempre rotto)* e Ibra, ma il resto mi paiono scommesse (come Verratti), giocatori strapagati (Lucas, anche se non lo si può bocciare da subito, e Pastore) o sopravvalutati (Menez, Matuidi, Gameiro, Maxwell, Sakho, Van der Wiel, Chantome). Io ho questa impressione ed inoltre se non segna Ibra (anche ieri gol, regolare ed annullato) non segna mai nessuno.



Riguardo Thiago, che ha fatto che è sempre infortunato? Non è che Galliani ha rifilato un altro bidone stile Kakà??


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Riguardo Thiago, che ha fatto che è sempre infortunato? Non è che Galliani ha rifilato un altro bidone stile Kakà??



Non so di preciso cos'ha, ma anche ieri non ha giocato e non è la prima volta. E' tutta la stagione che sta avendo problemi muscolari. Problemi che aveva anche da noi ma non cosi frequenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Sta stagione didastro io non la vedo comuque sono primi in liguria 1, certo dovrebbero essere a +20 in quel campionato, ma se guardiamo le sconfitte ed i punti persi coicidono nel momento del pre o post champions (il tallone d'achille del morta)

Sono praticamente ai quarti di CL (il city che ha invisitito lo stesso su giocatori ancora piu forti, non è riuscita a superare il girone per 2 anni)
Primi in liguria 1 che probabilmente vinceranno.

Una squadra che è stata costruita in 1 anno e mezzo...


----------



## pennyhill (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo’o, sui concetti espressi da te, ho già detto tutto a inizio stagione, non mi ripeto. 
Noto che sono servite due sconfitte per ricordarsi dell’esistenza del mortazza. Comunque Leonardo ha frequentato Galliani per troppo tempo. 

«_Nous avons une équipe plus faite pour l'Europe que le championnat_.»


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Tifo’o, sui concetti espressi da te, ho già detto tutto a inizio stagione, non mi ripeto.



Cioe? Non ricordo i tuoi concetti andro a leggerli pagine indietro


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Marzo 2013)

Il Psg lo vince solo perchè ci sono squadre scarsissime il lione ha solo pareggiato


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2013)

Che fortuna sto psg due gol di fortuna, se non la butta dentro Ibra il psg e poca roba, se non ci fosse lui non lo vincerebbere sto campionato ne sono certa.


----------



## Hammer (9 Marzo 2013)

Non capisco come abbia fatto il PSG a non ammazzare il campionato a febbraio


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;142354 ha scritto:


> Che fortuna sto psg due gol di fortuna, se non la butta dentro Ibra il psg e poca roba, se non ci fosse lui non lo vincerebbere sto campionato ne sono certa.



Senza Ibra, come ho detto nel topic di PSG-Valencia, sono robetta.

Nel gol del Nancy gli errori di Pastore e Sakho qualificano i giocatori che sono, ovvero giocatorini e niente più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

Ibra vs Nancy 2-1
è semplicemente un vincente...si sente un Re
24 gol in 25 partite di Ligue 1


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2013)

lione preso a sberle dal bastia, 4-1 per i corsi.  

domani il psg in casa del saint-etienne può portarsi a +7.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

grande PSG che vinceva 2-0 con gol del solito Ibra e poi pareggia


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2013)

Psg rimontato di due reti , devono ringraziare che le avversarie sono ridicole altrimenti manco con Ibra lo vincerebbero sto scudetto. Se giocassero in Serie A starebbero a metà classifica.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2013)

Sto PSG è un didastro, contro il farca ne prendono 4-5 pietà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2013)

lo scudetto lo vinceranno grazie a quel genio, però fanno veramente ridere...se passavamo in Champions non so quanti glie ne facevamo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Marzo 2013)

Il PSG batte 1-0 il Montpellier,grazie alla rete di Kevin Gameiro al minuto '81.Ora la squadra di Ancelotti ha 8 lunghezze di vantaggio sul Lione e 10 sul Marsiglia,con una gara in più.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Marzo 2013)

Devono comunque vergognarsi di non aver chiuso il campionato a Ottobre


----------



## robs91 (30 Marzo 2013)

Il Psg gioca davvero male.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2013)

chiuso definitivamente anche questo Campionato
+7 sul Marsiglia


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Vittoria per il Psg 2-0 Menez e Ibrahimovic


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Maggio 2013)

psg campione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2013)

dovevano vincerlo a dicembre...cmq 10 scudetti per Ibrahimovic in 6 squadre
pazzesco


----------



## Re Ricardo (12 Maggio 2013)

Scontro verbale Ibrahimovic - Leonardo


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Maggio 2013)

grande ibra


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Maggio 2013)

Che impresa del PSG. Non era facile vincere così tardi un campionato così ridicolo con quella rosa


----------



## pennyhill (21 Maggio 2013)

Premi di stagione per l'UNFP:

*Miglior giocatore*: _Zlatan Ibrahimovic_ (PSG)
*Miglior giovane*: _Florian Thauvin_ (Bastia)
*Miglior Portiere*: _Salvatore Sirigu_ (PSG)
*Miglior Allenatore*: _Carlo Ancelotti_ (PSG) e _Christophe Galtier_ (Saint-Étienne)

Top 11:

Salvatore *Sirigu* (Paris Saint-Germain) 
Christophe *Jallet* (Paris Saint-Germain)
Nicolas *Nkoulou* (Marseille)
*Thiago Silva *(Paris Saint-Germain)
*Maxwell* (Paris Saint-Germain) 
Mathieu *Valbuena* (Marseille)
Marco *Verratti* (Paris Saint-Germain)
Blaise *Matuidi* (Paris Saint-Germain)
Dimitri *Payet* (Lille) 
Zlatan *Ibrahimovic* (Paris Saint-Germain)
Pierre-Emerick *Aubameyang* (Saint-Etienne)






Christophe Galtier e Carlo Ancelotti.






Zlatan Ibrahimovic e Just Fontaine. 











Salvatore Sirigu e Antoine Kombouare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Maggio 2013)

e pensare che verratti era troppo basso per il milan  e sirigu è costato due soldi


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e pensare che verratti era troppo basso per il milan  e sirigu è costato due soldi


Sirigu è costato due soldi perché rientrava nell'affare Pastore, che ne è costati fin troppi.


----------



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2013)

Primo gol per Falcao nel campionato francese.Il Monaco vince 2-0 sul campo del Bordeaux e porta a casa i tre punti.


----------

